# ok, what was the damage toll for this weekend?



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

I have to ask, first time in my plowing life I have broken down and not been able to do my route.
I blew the transmission at 4am Sat, one house left and a couple cleanups. Had to nurse it across town in 1st gear.

Who else?


----------



## forestfireguy (Oct 7, 2006)

One older chevy starter, another ford got stuck and the guys tried to free it up by yanking on the rear bumper, oops, did you know a chain will pull right through a bumper????? a tailgate salter on another truck went on me, front axle started making unhappy noises in 4x4 on my brand new f250 and will require a date at the dealer soon, before next weather I hope.


----------



## tattoofever (Dec 20, 2008)

my drivers window came off the track , that doesnt compare to you guys


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

blew my hydraulic line to driver side angle piston and took out a bunch of lawn


----------



## chcav1218 (Jul 31, 2008)

tore up some grass, hit a curb, my passenger dore wont open, and my "service 4wd" light is on. Truck is gonna be in and out of the shop tomorow but all my $$$ from the snow will probably be gone.


----------



## snowandgo (Oct 26, 2008)

My SS operator caught a curb and the sliding side window shattered. Have to order the whole assembly, not just the broken half.

My plow is leaking oil, and I broke a rear spring on the truck.

My other truck, which is used to pull the SS and trailer gelled up this morning and I can't get the fuel to flow.

2-4" on call for tomorrow.


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

chcav1218;686717 said:


> tore up some grass, hit a curb, my passenger dore wont open, and my "service 4wd" light is on. Truck is gonna be in and out of the shop tomorow but all my $$$ from the snow will probably be gone.


how hard did you hit that curb?
might ave bent something if the door wont open. i hope not
good luck getting it fixed
ive been ripping lawns like crazy think im going to stop doing driveways for a bit lol


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

One of my trucks died so many times one night (alt couldn't keep up) that it fried the battery and couldn't finish the route. I bought a 130 amp alt for it, made up a wiring harness for it and it should be good to go other than the plow for that truck not really working. I probably need to do to it what I need to do with my other one every 6-8 hours and pull it apart and clean the filter/change the fluid. Off to a good start.


----------



## gotsnow? (Mar 28, 2007)

Blew a light bulb in my orange rotating light, and broke the cutting edge on my snow shovel breaking ice off of a drive... nothing at all compared to some of you guys......


----------



## scitown (Dec 9, 2007)

Had the second battery that my pull plow runs off of die on the very last driveway I was doing at 4am. Could here the relay popping but not enough juice to lift it. I let it sit for a minute and had just enough juice to pick ut up enough to get home. Turns out the relay (I cant find my post but I had a picture on here of it and asked why it was there and noone seemed to know.) was not working and the battery never charged. This battery was a year old. It was never charging and it worked for 12 hours straight before dying. Thats pretty good. So I threw both wires on the relay onto the same post and it worked until I can do it right. That was the worst of it for me., Some of you guys have it real bad.


----------



## Snowplow71 (Feb 12, 2008)

Friday:
New loader got delivered!! Came with a FREE empty tank of fuel! :realmad:
Loaders block heater went
A sub's plow light snapped after the snow came OVER the plow
Same sub's truck would stall when the plow was down.
Check Engine light on 96 1 ton 

Sunday
Windsheild wipers on the loader got replaced (I think they were original's!!!!!!!!!!!!!!)

Monday
The 06 Ultra blew a hose! Not sure what one yet as the truck is still not home. We had a hose and fluid, but with it being -12 windchill at 2AM, we just got the 1998 One ton from the shop, pays to have a backup!!

Block Heater gets replaced tomarow!!
New 14 ft and 10ft Protech's tomarow!! ussmileyflag

Other than that the old junk held togetherwesport


----------



## MB3 (Oct 11, 2007)

Plow lost all power to my plow about 2:30 in the afternoon, while the snow was still falling. Thank goodness for back-ups, then the back-up truck lost its tranny, that is why we have more than one back-up, after about 40 straight hours of being awake, all accounts are done, from the double punch of winter weather, and plow is fixed, ready for next storm.


----------



## sluggermn (Dec 5, 2008)

the weekend of the 9,10&11 
-I killed one battery: replaced it with a $200 yellow top
-killed the yellow top: free under warrenty
-replaced the positive and negative battery cables
-replaced the alternator (high out put) 
-replaced the yellow turd for a 1200 cca lead acid battery
-jumped the A-frame into the hyd pump housing smashing a hole in the housing and puking oil all over the parking lot
- fixed the pump housing but had to sub out my commercial accts so I had no income from them
-spent the day and part of the night in sub zero temps working on the truck in the driveway ( it wont fit in the garage) ---PRICELESS
- got the hyd's working and went out to plow and taged a curb, snapping the A-frame off on the drivers side.... another day wasted and subbed out commercial accounts so again no income. 
- lost all but 2 of my residential accounts to ambitious neighbors who did them for free. because I did not get there fast enough.:realmad: ( I did not lose the accounts just the income) 
- I have to replace the yellow flashey light on the top of the truck it keeps freezing up and not working.
--total cost for repairs and fuel that weekend $1400.00 

this weekend I found a seeping hole in one of the side shift hoses. bought two new ones and 3 quarts of plow hyd oil 
total cost $40.00 

I makes a huge difference in what you bring in for billable hours and total income when you are not tearing up sh**!
the weekend of the 9th was a huge and expensive learning curve for me, that I am still in the red over but there is alot of winter left in minnesota so I know I will be alright.

slugger


----------



## chcav1218 (Jul 31, 2008)

ColliganLands;686737 said:


> how hard did you hit that curb?
> might ave bent something if the door wont open. i hope not
> good luck getting it fixed
> ive been ripping lawns like crazy think im going to stop doing driveways for a bit lol


The door was broken before that, I'd be freaking out if it stopped opening when I hit something I've gotten a little better about the grass, I think I'm getting the hang of stacking


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

Bent my prowings, the cable attached to the lift arm snapped and I took out a mailbox that broke my strobe light. Could have been alot worse.


----------



## The mayor (Oct 31, 2005)

I ripped a widshield wiper blade..but did manage to finish my route.


----------



## Team_Arctic (Feb 24, 2008)

engine on my duramax took a dump.. looking for a new rig. my guy bent the heck out of the push box for the skid and the heat in my shop stopped working so the water froze! i think thats enough things for one storm


----------



## ChevKid03 (Dec 23, 2007)

Lost the plastic hydraulic A-Frame cover for my Curtis, and blew a light in the plow. That and a small amount of lawn was all.


----------



## v-plower (Dec 11, 2007)

Wow, I hate reading these posts. I know the feeling when you're out during a storm and the truck dies or the plow won't work etc. Happened to me last year on a few occassions. 
This year just minor stuff like plow not going into scoop. Gel'd fuel last night and plow light issues. Nothing major - knock on wood!


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

Team_Arctic;686833 said:


> engine on my duramax took a dump.. looking for a new rig. my guy bent the heck out of the push box for the skid and the heat in my shop stopped working so the water froze! i think thats enough things for one storm


What are you gonna do with the truck?


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

The first storm- was backdragging a driveway went to lift the plow and nothing. Wire pulled off the solenoid, dont ask me how, its been fine for 3 years lol. That was a quick fix, no biggie. Also broke a section of a vinyl fence, no biggie either, ill screw it back together in the spring.

Second storm- got a little scared when the tranny temp jumped up between 200-300 degrees. Also was snowblowing a path and pulled up a christmas light electical cord, now that was scary! It got all wrapped around the blades...but no harm done to me or the machine lol.


----------



## metallihockey88 (Dec 12, 2008)

bought a set of prowings monday right after work, had to drive over 2 hours to get em. got em all mounted and 2 hours into using em the first time, clipped a pointed edge of an island and mangled it. pulled em off and finished my night. got home and beat the hell out of the wing and couldnt get it to straighten out right so took another 2 hour trip to get a new wing. plow all night the next night and on my way out of the lot, going down the ramp from the upstairs garage i was doin, ( very narrow ramp, 90* turn at top to get on roof) my back tire clips the start of the curb and kicks my truck into the wall and bends the same damn wing again :realmad: ...luckily it was a small one and at the end so ill fix it today. Love the wings but see them becoming very costly.


----------



## chcav1218 (Jul 31, 2008)

Ok, I got an update, snapped one of the pins that holds the A Frame to the Head Gear.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=73948


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

4 broken trucks, that inluds a trans on one of them 

3 broken plows, including a a frame

skid steer currently will not start, and has a hydro leak

we called subs, they broke down helping us


----------



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

we got over 40 cm, plowed for over 12hrs, had a air lock in my right angle cylinder and bent my new backdrag. Pretty minor compared to some of you guys!!


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

boss tried to take out telephone pole with his driver side front fender going 15 mph (he didnt see it there) 
also ****** steering box
boss also blew hydro line. on xblade


----------



## Harleychvy (Nov 24, 2008)

Seems like everyone is having the same luck as me with the prowings. bent mine once, beat it straight with a BFH, then bent it again last night. I gotta modify them a little.


----------



## sven1277 (Jan 15, 2008)

Boy, you guys are making me feel a little better. I lost a tranny in one truck, the plow wouldn't operate on the ss. The big bad 38" snowthrower that I just bought for all the new sidewalk work just rode up over the snow, it was useless, Then, the battery died on the excavator that I use to load sand and the jumper cables were in the truck with the tranny at the other end of the street. Arghh!


----------



## BOSSMAN21 (Dec 11, 2008)

Bent a plow shoe, found a hydraulic fuel leak, just about ripped the side off a resi's garage because of the slippery conditions, and thats about it but is was H3ll


----------



## 042500hd (Oct 10, 2004)

*Whiteout*

White out in this guys drive right on the lake, I'm backing up slowly because I can't see anything hit a tree with right rear of the bumper, I pull up to straighten out, then back up again.....BOOM. Now the left and right sides of the bumper match. 

On another note I run into a ditch in front of a customers house right rear wheel is off the ground I'm M-f'in everything. Put it in reverse just to see and it pulled right out. No Sh*t I have no idea how or why it didn't even spin. I couldn't believe it.


----------



## kootoomootoo (May 11, 2000)

geezus .....like a warzone this thread. What do you guys do when the backup to the backup dies and you have no way to plow. Just tell them they will have to wait a few days.....call friends....start shoveling?


----------



## TerrForms (Dec 9, 2005)

*Can't make money enough for repairs!*

OK. after about 5-6 hrs plowing and 3 drives left,the plow won't angle. Well I'l just finish with it straight. Running down a big hill narrow drive and about 8 feet of snow in front of plow. Can't push it any further. I'll just back up the hill. I know there is ice under the snow and to make it up the hill I step on it. Where did that tree come from. Caved in the driver door, knocked off the power mirror. smashed the back of the cab and broke the rear window frame. Oh $hi! About $3000 worth of not watching. 
Go home fix the plow so it can angle and off again to plow the road I just plowed 4 hrs ago. Wham! WTF. Hit this huge ice wall and bend the plow! OK, back home disassemble the plow. Run to the scrap yard and get angle iron and spend all saturday till 10pm. welding and getting the plow ready for sunday. 
I can't take any more of this!
John


----------



## beatle78 (Nov 23, 2008)

042500hd;687067 said:


> On another note I run into a ditch in front of a customers house right rear wheel is off the ground I'm M-f'in everything. Put it in reverse just to see and it pulled right out. No Sh*t I have no idea how or why it didn't even spin. I couldn't believe it.


That's b/c you probably have the G80 locking rear diff in your truck!! GO GM BABY!!!






I will NEVER buy another truck without a locking rear diff!!!


----------



## Winter Land Man (Aug 9, 2005)

forestfireguy;686499 said:


> One older chevy starter, another ford got stuck and the guys tried to free it up by yanking on the rear bumper, oops, did you know a chain will pull right through a bumper????? a tailgate salter on another truck went on me, front axle started making unhappy noises in 4x4 on my brand new f250 and will require a date at the dealer soon, before next weather I hope.


One truck ran out of anti freeze and reached 210 degrees... before noticed.


----------



## ford550 (Nov 9, 2008)

We did ok. But as I am reading this and chuckling to myself, because I think we have all lost equipment, ect at some point in our careers. I am laughing in amazment because this is the "CARNAGE" that our customers just don't understand. They wonder why we have to charge what we do (and even at top dollar, nothing can cover the losses that some of you have posted, just sucks), they should read this thread. It's amazing that most of us have back/ups and even some back/ups to the back/ups and you still go down and can't get 'er done. Makes you wonder why we put ourselves through this and how we make any money? 

Better luck for the rest of the season.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22 (Jan 20, 2005)

I cracked the handle on my scoop shovel.


----------



## My bowtie (Jan 15, 2008)

LwnmwrMan22;687442 said:


> I cracked the handle on my scoop shovel.


Man, I hate when that happens...............ussmileyflag


----------



## JeffNY (Dec 19, 2005)

knock on wood, nothing broke. 16 hours of non stop plowing. OH wait, I did slightly back into a snow bank with my airflo, but a tow strap, and a basketball hoop, and it was back to new. 
Got new tires too, 
Bridgestone Dueller Revo AT's..... FTMFW


----------



## russ130 (Oct 29, 2002)

Well my old 78 chevy held up fine and the conventional Fisher plow worked like a charm though a little slow for me. My biggest complaint would be the noise from the power steering pump cause it was low on fluid, added some noise gone end of that. Very surprised I didn't have to spend time getting things fixed though.


----------



## Steve 455 (Oct 23, 2008)

I broke the snowbrush/squeegee attachment thingy of the end of my telescoping ice scraper

Also broke the trans shifter cable after 7 hours and that shut me down... But I was getting sick of plowing ICE anyway...


----------



## djagusch (Oct 15, 2007)

My subs tranny went out that was about it. My trucks tranny temps got pretty hot from snow packed underneath but survived the day. Now I'm trying to get my extra truck set up for plowing just in case.


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

I think I can top it...

Went plowing on Friday, and about 1 hour into it, my worker called and said the truck won't go into reverse. So we had to get it pulled out by one of my customers that has a big truck. Took it to the transmission shop that had just replaced it 6 weeks ago, and they were giving me crap, "Well it won't be warranty if it's been abused"..... I was like, "Well, it only lasted 6 weeks!!"

So, now they are putting off looking at it. So I'm just adding to their tab for court.... It's already missed 2 storms because of them.


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

One guy hit a mailbox. 
My drivers window froze down at -35* outside. Brrrr! (got it up a couple hours later)
I curbed a skidder, broke the door hinge in the process.
I took out a cable tv box near a sidewalk.
All in all, not to bad for a 4 day plowing bender. 

oh and a couple shear pins on a snowblower... no biggie.

Oh yeah, then after the storm I go do my mom's house and back into a tree, didnt hurt anything, but damb! I sure couldnt be mad about a mailbox after all the crap I did lol.


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

ford550;687254 said:


> We did ok. But as I am reading this and chuckling to myself, because I think we have all lost equipment, ect at some point in our careers. I am laughing in amazment because this is the "CARNAGE" that our customers just don't understand. They wonder why we have to charge what we do (and even at top dollar, nothing can cover the losses that some of you have posted, just sucks), they should read this thread. It's amazing that most of us have back/ups and even some back/ups to the back/ups and you still go down and can't get 'er done. Makes you wonder why we put ourselves through this and how we make any money?
> 
> Better luck for the rest of the season.


the way this winter is going, im so sick of it... im ready to sell it all , and move to arizona,


----------



## ffplow (Dec 5, 2008)

went out, did a few driveways and a commercial lot, nothing broke but I did get a knocking in the front suspension in the truck, gotta put it on the lift and check it out. Waiting for the next storm...


----------



## v-plower (Dec 11, 2007)

v-plower;686861 said:


> Wow, I hate reading these posts. I know the feeling when you're out during a storm and the truck dies or the plow won't work etc. Happened to me last year on a few occassions.
> This year just minor stuff like plow not going into scoop. Gel'd fuel last night and plow light issues. Nothing major - knock on wood!


Yeah great. I post this then a few hours later I get a call to go clean up some snow drifts and some walks.
Stop to pick up one of my guys and notice my drivers side tail light is hanging off. Get out and realize the guy/idiot who mounted 2 lights on my back rack didnt put one of the screws back in the tail light but luckily it was sitting in the snow in the back of my truck. The other screw broke off. No problem, quick fix with the one screw and some duct tape.
Get in my truck and back out of my guys driveway as I talk on my cell phone to the guy who wired the lights and BAM! Lady had parked in the road while I was fixing the light. F'ing great! I went right up the ladies hood. Mangled her front fender and slid up the hood but stopped short of her windshield. No damage to my truck but a really crappy way to start the night.
When I knocked on her door and apologized and gave her my insurance she said that she has never parked in the road. The only reason she did was because her dad was coming to plow her driveway. I told her to call her dad and I would do it for her. The least I could do for mangling her car.

I guess I forgot to knock on wood after my last post!


----------



## postman11 (Dec 18, 2008)

Hydralic pump on my plow froze up right before i was leaving the yard after the 5 inch snow fall, took a torch to it. must have been ice in the filter or one of the valves. got it working. 

Then about an hour later the hydralic fluid lines burst on our ten wheeler while on the flipping highway!! He had to stick his head out the window cuz it was spraying on the windshield so bad, he took the next exit. was able to limp to a parking lot and we have to send a guy out to fix it who charges about 150 a hour :realmad: 

except for that and a minor other problams good year so far.


----------



## snowman55 (Nov 20, 2007)

1 plow hose 16" long, couplers on skid plow, ground wire on pros plus, 2 trailer lights. beacon bulb, 2 back up lights, broken welds on skid backdrag,battery in truck, battery in mini truck,4 shovels, bumper on truck, theromstat, brake controler, and I'm pretty happy about it equipment ran 3 days straight.

oh and heres a funny story.

I send a driver to do open ups with a truck he calls me after first site in downtown for his next stop, I tell him and he says " what should I do with the trailer?" I say "what?" he says "where should I park the trailer?", I say "what trailer." he says "the skid trailer" I say "you took the skid to do openups?" reply " no just the trailer" I CANT EVEN YELL AT HIM BECAUSE I'M LAUGHING SO HARD.


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

snowman55;687717 said:


> 1 plow hose 16" long, couplers on skid plow, ground wire on pros plus, 2 trailer lights. beacon bulb, 2 back up lights, broken welds on skid backdrag,battery in truck, battery in mini truck,4 shovels, bumper on truck, theromstat, brake controler, and I'm pretty happy about it equipment ran 3 days straight.
> 
> oh and heres a funny story.
> 
> I send a driver to do open ups with a truck he calls me after first site in downtown for his next stop, I tell him and he says " what should I do with the trailer?" I say "what?" he says "where should I park the trailer?", I say "what trailer." he says "the skid trailer" I say "you took the skid to do openups?" reply " no just the trailer" I CANT EVEN YELL AT HIM BECAUSE I'M LAUGHING SO HARD.


ROFLMAO thats freaking funny now i believe i heard it all


----------



## eshskis (Dec 1, 2008)

v-plower;687680 said:


> Yeah great. I post this then a few hours later I get a call to go clean up some snow drifts and some walks.
> Stop to pick up one of my guys and notice my drivers side tail light is hanging off. Get out and realize the guy/idiot who mounted 2 lights on my back rack didnt put one of the screws back in the tail light but luckily it was sitting in the snow in the back of my truck. The other screw broke off. No problem, quick fix with the one screw and some duct tape.
> Get in my truck and back out of my guys driveway as I talk on my cell phone to the guy who wired the lights and BAM! Lady had parked in the road while I was fixing the light. F'ing great! I went right up the ladies hood. Mangled her front fender and slid up the hood but stopped short of her windshield. No damage to my truck but a really crappy way to start the night.
> When I knocked on her door and apologized and gave her my insurance she said that she has never parked in the road. The only reason she did was because her dad was coming to plow her driveway. I told her to call her dad and I would do it for her. The least I could do for mangling her car.
> ...


Wow this totaly blows............


----------



## eshskis (Dec 1, 2008)

ffplow;687565 said:


> went out, did a few driveways and a commercial lot, nothing broke but I did get a knocking in the front suspension in the truck, gotta put it on the lift and check it out. Waiting for the next storm...


shock bushing................


----------



## eshskis (Dec 1, 2008)

I had to get up early, can anyone TOP that one?


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

i can didnt go to bed at all lol


----------



## kootoomootoo (May 11, 2000)

You know some of us have rear view mirrors.


----------



## AndyTblc (Dec 16, 2006)

My main hydraulic hose burst, all my switches and levers on the tractor froze up, and my blower is froze solid, my clutch is getting lose, the engine is backfireing.


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

My 95 started creaking real bad from the front end last night. Now that I think about it, it's felt like a ball joints been going bad for a while now. All that thumping and all... Oh, and I have to pull it apart and clean the filter/change fluid again after maybe 6 hours of use. 

The black truck seems to be working fine.


----------



## PlowGood (Dec 20, 2008)

Stuck in traffic jam because idiots who go too fast on icy roads. I lost count of the accidents. One hour and 20 minutes to go 16 miles. 

Get to first location (fast food place), get about 90% done. Lost the brakes completely, pedal goes to firewall. No stopping power at all. Luckily I was pushing into the snow pile in the corner. Went thru the snow pile, took out some bushes and up onto the grass area. Coulda been so bad if I was aimed somewhere else. I actually said out loud, "this is gonna hurt"!

Had to clean up the handicap spots by hand w/the shoveler guy, while it started to rain/sleet. Got soaked thru my coat to the skin. Waited over an hour to be picked up.


----------



## Dodge318 (Dec 20, 2008)

I don't have a plow on my truck, But I did lose the CVT completely in my ATV. Wasn't able to move at all. Those things are hard to load on a trailer by hand, even with a winch. One of my guys hit a rock with a snowthrower and a broke the belt. Not too bad all in all.

I'm a small engine mechanic and work on Kawasaki ATV's so I'll be able to replace the transmission on the ATV pretty easily once it gets here. $600 for the part.:realmad: But the unit does have 9400 miles on it. Not bad for an 05. I ride a lot.


----------



## GreenManEnvy (Nov 7, 2007)

I had to pop it into 4WD to handle some foot high or so drifting on an otherwise cleared road... and just missed getting sideswiped by a school bus who didn't think he had to slow down...

A few other places where I almost slid this way or that... and a very slow climb up the side of a mountain, wishing I had that On-Spot system installed already, but amazingly enough I did not go backwards...

A lot of close calls, but the only real damage was that an area I thought was a parking area for the owner of the road turns out to be, allegedly, a bit of fill and seeded land owned by someone who lives off of the road... and this year and last I scraped it nice and clean. I'll have to double check on that, but I expect I'll be doing some seeding in the Spring.

Doesn't come close to the carnage in these other posts, though...


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

Me personally all i have had trouble with was 1 underhood plow solenoid.


----------



## 04superduty (Jan 9, 2004)

kootoomootoo;687807 said:


> You know some of us have rear view mirrors.


which dont do a thing when the rear window is covered in snow and ice.


----------



## riverwalkland (Dec 26, 2007)

I can't get my drivers door to shut so its held with a ratchet strap until Jan 5th (Soonest truck shop had free time)... at least i don't have to crack a window to keep it cool inside the truck haha


----------



## timmy1 (Apr 9, 2008)

Started with getting a load of watered down diesel. Had to change fuel filter out in the snow.

Lost 4 wheel drive in the middle of a driveway. Got stuck trying to finish in 2WD.

Took the vacuum fork actuator doo-dad off front axle in driveway to find a vacuum problem. Moved the collar over manually to gain back 4WD again. Plowed 3 more driveways, lost it again. Discovered if I lay in a snowbank and install cover upside down, the offset is perfect for continuous 4WD.

3 driveways later, lost headlights. Stand out in the dark freezing rain while taking the dash apart in a parking lot. Get lucky to find the headlight wire on the back of the switch by how hot to the touch it was. Spliced in a wire and ran it into my sander control for 12V power. Got lights back and plowed several more hours and eventually broke a U-joint off the front drive shaft. Had 2 1/2 driveways left and had to jump in a buddy's truck to finish.

I did...


1- 30 unit mobile home park. with sand.
2- 1/2 mile private roads.
1- Veterinary office with 2 parking lots. with sand.
34- Driveways
1- church (sand only)

And my driveway.



Just like WW3!!!!

Tim


----------



## BlackIrish (Dec 22, 2007)

Lost the clutch in the jeep back at the shop after plowing 9 hrs, frt wiper and new wiper motor on tractor, hyd light on another tractor, F350 in the ditch @ the shop took 2 wreckers to get it out, lights and plow on same truck earlier but managed to get it going, one plow thru one cust door, 2 shovelers having their own private xmas party while they worked, lots of reshovels next day. F350 headlite switch catching fire after 18 hrs.
Relatively quiet storm. 
Everything fixed, new shovelers hired by day after.


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

Just unwanted landscaping with the plow.


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

brad96z28;688894 said:


> Just unwanted landscaping with the plow.


you too lol
i did plenty of that


----------



## kootoomootoo (May 11, 2000)

04superduty;688143 said:


> which dont do a thing when the rear window is covered in snow and ice.


We have hot water here...just a thought.


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

ColliganLands;688900 said:


> you too lol
> i did plenty of that


Only one drive way, but it was at my mothers . Tough doing a narrow horseshoe driveway with a crewcab and a 8 ft plow.


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

well my problem is no-one put up markers as requested(contract requires home-owner to do it or request me to do it, which they didnt) and the one time plows that waited for 2 storms before calling. i tired to go slow but it happened a bit more than i would have liked


----------



## timmy1 (Apr 9, 2008)

kootoomootoo;688916 said:


> We have hot water here...just a thought.


Careful, you can crack cold glass with hot water!


----------



## pats plowing (Nov 27, 2001)

The vee plow broke the cutting edge after the first storm. The 9' plow started taking 30 seconds to angle from one way to the other, still not fixed. Got a backup plow off someone and it blew a hose right away, and no one was open. The 8' fisher needed a cartridge to be replaced and now it is going slow. It starts off fast at the beginning of the storm but always gets slow.
One snowblower had transmission problems during the first storm but is now fixed. It also had a shear pin that took 1 hr to fix.


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

Here's my damage from the weekend all on the 96 ford one front drive shaft,starter (still tring to understand why the truck got shut off to start with! )and electric motor on the sander. Special thanks to my wife she drove to get the driveshaft in the middle of the storm.Overall not bad in 3 days we got more snow than all the last 2 years. I just laugh and hope for no problems next time. Just fun to give my driver a hard time about it!


----------



## kootoomootoo (May 11, 2000)

timmy1;689220 said:


> Careful, you can crack cold glass with hot water!


You can end up on someones hood too.


----------



## mnglocker (Dec 24, 2008)

So far so good (fingers crossed/new motor new tranny). 

Just remember guys take it slow and easy and even though is says "RAM" on the side just give it a gentle push.  (not as fun I know) You'll never make up time by beating the snot out of your stuff, you'll just losetime and money in the shop.


----------



## 04superduty (Jan 9, 2004)

kootoomootoo;688916 said:


> We have hot water here...just a thought.


lol, what good is that going to do? clear it for 10 minutes then it gets covered again. 
oh, and OHIO is not the only place with hot water.


----------



## beans (Dec 22, 2008)

not much snow here, something like 3-5cm and I managed to do something to the hydraulics. 8.5 Western MVP Ploy V plow won't wing left from the V position. I need to hit the scoop and it moves into position really slow.


----------



## djagusch (Oct 15, 2007)

Some guy decided to try to stop on ice with bald tires. Unfortunately the vehicle didn't stop until it hit my rear bumper, taillight, and tailgate. 1 hr wasted for the cops to do the report. That happened at about the 30 hr mark of the last storm.


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

i broke a pin on my pro-wings somehow....now it just kind flops around and is loose....oh well..


----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)

My list is so so long. I will just say $29.700.00 and still spending.


----------



## HALH VT (Nov 14, 2003)

Rear driveshaft, two front axles, three separate incidents. 30 year old truck, everything coming due at once.


----------



## timmy1 (Apr 9, 2008)

Zero on this storm.


----------



## eshskis (Dec 1, 2008)

timmy1;696986 said:


> Zero on this storm.


more coming this friday


----------



## meathead1134 (Nov 12, 2004)

an extention cord, Well you can't see an extention cord when its buried under 6 inches of snow


----------



## bigmike1289 (Aug 25, 2008)

blew the clutch in my 82 bronco probably cause i decided i could have some fun with the truck the night before snow came


----------



## naturalgreen (Dec 6, 2008)

blisters on my a*s from sitting on the couch reading this damn site with no snow for st. louis and none in the forecast
thank god for busy summers and self medication or id be crazy 
wife is off since shes a teacher and I cant wax the truck or ff the plow again
gonna start welding sht together for sanity
I feel for you guys out there busting and breaking stuff for days on end
but you know how bad having nothing to do sucks too
when will we be happy
Chicago and KC seem to be getting plenty of snow but it is skirting st. louis


----------



## Snowplow71 (Feb 12, 2008)

Where to start. 
96 Case 621B blew a hydraulic cooling line-over 24 gallons of fluid gone!!
8ft Fisher got SLAMMED against a curb, broke the A frame by the center pin
















I think I need some fluid film!!








02 Dodge blew a brake line, slide into a pole
02 Dodge 8ft Meyer poly cutting edge destroyed

Positives
06 Western Ultra 8' 6'' got wings 10' 2''


----------



## TPC Services (Dec 15, 2005)

Was wanting to talk to a sub and could'nt wait so I pull in behind him and he did see me an back up in to me

pictures are under *Merry Xmas to me *thread in the Equipment,tools, pictures thread of plowsite


----------



## Advanced Glenn (Dec 5, 2008)

Lost my exhaust about an hour into the route. I drove with the equivalent of open headers for 8 hours. Parked it for a few hours sleep. Woke up to gelled fuel. Had to jump in the wifes expedition to get the sidewalks at the churches done before mass. Had to wait for a hour before the parts store opened for a fuel filter. By the time I got back to the truck, she started and ran fine (but LOUD) for the rest of the day. Bad, but could have been worse. Keep your chin up guys, they say there is another big one coming next week!


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Got out of church about 1:00 pm Sunday 12/21. Coming down pretty fast, and windy. Thought "I should try to get a little sleep" Yeah right. Try to start the '81 at about 3:00, to put the helper in for the first time. Starter gone. Buddy down the road had one, $25. Layed in snow, got her going. Get her going around 5:30 or so. We head out. Visibility is so bad drove right by first account. Turn around 2 miles later and come back. Break open one of my toughest accounts. 6 inches by now. Lose the wiper motor in the 81, park it and take the guy home. Decide to hit the head at home. Doing 5mph and can't see anything. This is dangerous. The wife gives me grief for leaving the truck running. Hit the hay at 9:00pm, up again at midnight. Well over a foot now. Head back out, still can't see. Plow all day. Hit a curb with the XV hard enough to fold the right wing back and cut a hose in half. There goes almost two hours. Sub out a guy to help with one of the schools. Plow straight through to 10:00 pm when I lost reverse in the 97. Limp home and get in the 81 and keep slaving away till I think I'm going to fall asleep. Get two more hours shut eye. Back out Tuesday about 5:00 am People calling nonstop through all this. Plow all day Tuesday. Did get another hour sleep. Finally pretty well squared away Tuesday afternoon. Head to my last account. This is a doozy. Road starts out pretty steep downhill through a blueberry field. Heavy drifting. Some places the road is just about wide enough for a truck, steep ditches on BOTH sides. Oh yeah, I was supposed to put markers up here. Oh well, I think I know where the road is. Remember, the Vee plow is MIA. Proceed to drive off the road about 30 feet in. Try to back up. Chains dig the right rear down to the axle. Call the wrecker. Shows up about 7:00 pm. Get out. Truck was in 2 wheel drive. Go home. Rent a buddy's farm tractor Wednesday about noon. Break open Blueberry Lane, can't get the tractor back up the hill. 4wd, but greasy snow and AG tires don't mix. Backhoe doesn't have the guts to pull it up. Call wife to pick me up. Get in the 81 and open the place up. Go back Christmas day and drive the tractor back. Shovel off 20 square of roof so I can get a shingling job done this week. First full nights sleep.

All in all - starter and wiper moter on the 81. Transmission ($2,000), taillight, hydraulic hose on the 97. Blew the bypass hose on my Skid Steer. Wrecker bill and tractor rental just for one account. Toll on body and family time - HUGE. 

All this and I get an e-mail from a customer cancelling because I went up $5 on her drive. She was a PITA anyway. Are you sure you need to plow this much snow? Are you sure you need to push it that far across the lawn?

Could have been much worse, nobody injured.


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

made it throw the storm no issues yay .... oh wait i forgot alternator went on the 97 gmc dump the day before the storm but got it fixed just in time no big deal


----------



## sluggermn (Dec 5, 2008)

not this weekend but this winters total

the pump housing damage ( I have smacked that thing twice this year and fixed it twice)









the A-frame damage

















also replaced both hyd hoses just in case (one did have a seaping spot )


----------



## timmy1 (Apr 9, 2008)

Snowplow71;697844 said:


> 8ft Fisher got SLAMMED against a curb, broke the A frame by the center pin


Watch the rear pin holes on those old Fisher pistons. They get rusty along the side and can break the pin right out.


----------



## jaymorgan2 (Jan 4, 2009)

*Breakdowns*

My step-father blew the transmission on his F250, then one of the relays on my Western went bad. Got the relay fixed, then the plow headlight fixtures filled with water, causing the 9 pin side of the wiring harness from the plow to the plug to fry. While that was in the shop, both trucks down, we used 2 snow throwers and many apologies to make good on our contracts. Fixed the plow harness and got new headlights installed on my F250, then out of desperation we bought a year old western 6.5' SUV for his 2000 Cherokee. He plowed 5 residential drives, when the plow frame (which had to be custom made since Western discontinued Cherokee applications) sheared off 2 bolts on the power steering pump. Back to one truck and apologies! Finally got it fixed and got the transmission on the F250 fixed, then had to patch the oil pan on the F250. Both of his vehicles are finally up and running, just waiting for new snow to see what happens.


----------



## gary42095 (Jan 4, 2009)

wow you guys really know how to do some damage. i have done my fair share but wow... thats all i can say. aside from needing 6 new batteries for 2 loaders and a pickup, and needing a new bearing and clutch drive chain on a sander i am fairly happy with the snow season so far.... just waiting for more


----------



## Dieseldunc (Jan 29, 2009)

Whippers shorted out... Ran a string threw the cab and out the window wings, and tied one end to each whipper... Was able to finish all the accounts by pulling the string back and forth. To keep the windshield clear. But now i think my right arm might be bigger then my left.


----------



## berkshire (Feb 16, 2008)

last storm,2 driveways left to plow I blew a spark plug out of my 1998 F 250 triton engine. Very common problem but was stuck with the bill. They wont recall even though they have thousands of complaints .Had a buddy finish up for me


----------

